# He ate my headphones.



## la vie est belle (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm soooooo angry at myself for leaving my headphones on my bed... "I'm just going downstairs to get some food, what trouble could he possibly get into?"

I come back up stairs to find my bun had chewed up my $100 headphones I've owned no longer than 1 month. I'm so sadddddd, I couldn't even afford those darn things. 

Learned my lesson the hard way. 

Sorry, I just needed to rant. 

I'm kind of worried he ingested some of it though... any advice?


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 28, 2010)

He may have gnashed up a little, but as long as it wasn't a significant length of wire, he's probably ok. I find that my buns just like to slice through the wires though, and not actually eat them. My bun destroyed my headphones once because it was dangling off the side of my desk. He tugged it off and ate the wire in 10 seconds flat. They are very quick!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 28, 2010)

If the wires were the part that took the hit, the headphones are not destroyed--just splice the wires back together or get someone that's in the know to do it for you. Nancy left the chair out at the computer and Coal got to the printer cable and sound system--got the printer cable fixed but the sound system had to be replaced. Didn't think I needed to box in all the upper wires.


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Nov 28, 2010)

My rabbit chewed my Wii sensor bar thing a few days ago. She has also chewed almost every wire being the TV stand. Luckily we got electrical tape. I got to find a way to keep her out of there.

Forgot to mention the doors, along the walls, carpet, cable wire, lap top charger plug thing... all the damage. Currently saving up so I can give my parents the money for 2 new doors and new wood border wall lining stuff. I'm just glad my parents haven't kicked my rabbit out. 

Now if she could chew her wood blocks instead of everything else.


ANYWAYS you shouldn't have to worry just watch your rabbits behavior and litter box. Just feed your rabbit lots of hay to help pass things through.


----------



## Moro Ferret (Nov 28, 2010)

I hate that! :X

I bought $25 headphones, left them in the center console for 5 minutes to go into a store, and Bandura, who came along for the ride and was sitting in the passenger seat, DESTROYED THEM. Seriously. I had only had them for like an hour. 

:banghead I couldn't stay mad, as I should have known better.


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 28, 2010)

my rabbits have probably chewed up at LEAST 5 phone chargers and 3-5 play station controllers and a laptop cord. Not to mention one of the cushions on my new couch that i have not had but for 2 weeks :X. and those are just the things that i have noticed ssd:ssd: bad BAD bunneh's!!!!


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 28, 2010)

oh yeah, Willow has chewed a hole in two pairs of my pants and the down comforter on my bed and two sets of bedsheets. And its not like i don't have plenty of things for her to chew on that are FOR her to CHEW on..grrrrrr


----------



## MsBunBun (Nov 28, 2010)

*la vie est belle wrote: *


> I'm soooooo angry at myself for leaving my headphones on my bed... "I'm just going downstairs to get some food, what trouble could he possibly get into?"


This happened to me a week ago. My bunny chewed up my earphones. It didnt look like he ingested it at all though, just.... totally chewed through them. Im angry at myself as well, heh.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Nov 29, 2010)

*Byfuzzerabbit wrote: *


> My rabbit chewed my Wii sensor bar thing a few days ago. She has also chewed almost every wire being the TV stand. Luckily we got electrical tape.



Sorry this is a bit off topic but you can replace your Wii sensor bar with two lit candles (votive, tea or regular). Place them about the width of the sensor bar and about where you would put the sensor bar and you can play no problem. I saw this on youtube, tried it (because I was doubting them) and it worked


----------



## freeman45 (Nov 29, 2010)

My bun sniped my $120 pair of seinheisers while she was in my lap... I guess we all learn the hard way:biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 29, 2010)

The most chewed item here are phone cords--one of our bunnies jumps against the bedroom door til it opens, then it "chewfest 2010", which is why I have about ten extra cords.


----------



## nmccarthymd (Nov 29, 2010)

My girl Noodles McIntosh has been known to "rewire" the internet. Since moving to a really big place with a lot of running room and lots of safe hidey-holes, she hasn't [yet] seemed intersted in cords etc. 

Cheers, Nancy
Kuni Watanabe [just wait, Foodgiver, just wait, I know how that doe's thinking goes heh heh], Noodles McIntosh [I repeat: I DID NOT "REWIRE" THE INTERNET! It's just that those cables looked so delicious...]:energizerbunny:
Angelbunny Raul Hernandez


----------



## DestinyWolfLover (Feb 19, 2020)

My teacher's bun broke my ex-friend's earbuds..she got new ones but still says I owe her. she isn't buggin bout it tho but if she does _then_ I'll buy her a new pair


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 20, 2020)

My rabbit chewed through 3 chargers while I was at school. She had free roam of my room at my old house. I should have learned after the second time of me " putting them up where I don't think she can get them" to just bring them with me. I did after the 3rd one. Also, I didn't watch tv that much and hadn't watched tv in a month or so in my bedroom, I noticed as I was moving out that she had chewed through my RENTED cable cord. UMMM, I just sent it all back without that cord. They never called or charged me so IDK. But I was new to rabbits at that time and had no clue what I was doing.


----------



## DestinyWolfLover (Feb 20, 2020)

That's sad, but there are bunny cages for a reason. if they somehow end up chewing through that, make sure no cords or anything is the room, and lock your bunny in ur room. they should be able to have enough room in ur bedroom to roam around. if it starts to chew something else, it may be hungry or not have enough nutrition. your rabbit should have a fruit or vegetable once a week, or at least once a month. if this is the case, then if u give it more nutrition it should stop chewing on things. If it doesnt, its probally just a really curios bun bun


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 20, 2020)

https://www.howcast.com/videos/514695-8-common-myths-about-rabbits-pet-rabbits


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 20, 2020)

Bunny Proof. https://myhouserabbit.com/rabbit-care/housing-your-pet-rabbit-indoors/


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 20, 2020)

Rabbits can spot chewable (i.e. valued material and often Indigestible) items quickly, and they will taste-test, snip, nibble or chew. Chewing is necessary to keep incisors in check. We always informed adopters at the shelter -- bunny proof, bunny proof! 

Our lab/retriever demolished some of our furniture and home goods. At the DVM clinic, a vet had to remove pantyhose or a Barbie doll chewed up from a dog's stomach.

Our Flemish boy got a hold of the Petromalt tube and went to town chewing that. I was equally worried.... Always be watching for blockages, output. And Bunny Proof. 

I save a chewed upon extension cord to show novice bun parents at education events!

A small nibble will hopefully by alright.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 20, 2020)

Digestible chew safe items! You can google or talk to your vet. Busy Bunny willow baskets are provided for the ambitious chewers in our house. I want their teeth to stay in check.

Always offer various types of high-fiber hay. 1st, 2nd, 3rd cut Timothy, bluegrass, orchard grass, and/or oat hay in small treat amounts.

-- Glad you are asking about your bun and watching for harmful effects. A bun owner who's gone thru a blockage or ileus (gut stasis) will expound on keeping indigestible material out of reach, and constantly monitoring for 200+ marbles in the litter box.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 20, 2020)

'Tis astounding that people are clueless about rabbits' need to nibble and chew. Mary Cotter, educator with House Rabbit Society, has plentiful Howcast educational videos. The one above, included. 

*8 Common Myths about Rabbits*
Learn eight common myths about rabbits in this Howcast video featuring bunny lover Amy Sedaris and rabbit expert Mary E. Cotter.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 20, 2020)

Chaperone! Good point. Yes, good point also. There are reasons to have private bedroom spaces or ex-pens or XLG dog kennel crates to keep somebun safe while you can't observe 24/7.

One enthusiastic n/male boy in our home is always kept safely in his PBS (private bedroom space - d/k crate) when we are gone for several hours. And we baby gate areas in parts of the house if he wants to unravel the toilet tissue rolls! 

He had fun carrying his new toy (the t.t. roll) into the bedroom and unraveling.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 20, 2020)

DestinyWolfLover 
Pet store cages are much too small. Free roam is the best way to go. She was free roam in my room. I was brand new to rabbits at that time. I didn't know they were such chewers. It has nothing to do if they were fed properly or enough. Rabbits chew everything its a natural thing for them to do. Actually, if people have the money for it they give veggies every day. If not they have the perfect amount of nutrition with timothy hay and a small amount of pellets. Fruit is something that should be limited to 1-2 tablespoons per day or less often for buns prone to obesity.


----------



## Gelly (Feb 20, 2020)

MUST JOIN THIS RANT!

My bunny secretly chews everything when we're not looking. It's like he knows he's not allowed to. Here are a list of things he's chewed in the past few months:

1. My favorite couch cushion that I can't replace
2. The baseboards in our bedroom- like seriously chowed through them (and we're in a rental)
3. The shoulder straps, handle, and interior of his Sherpa carrier (that was like $50)
4. My husband's Mac charger
6. Two of my yoga mats (and I mean like FIST SIZED HOLES)
7. A DC coffee table book I got as a gift
8. All of my Food and Wine magazines
9. Another coffee table book I loved from MoMA
10. A Taboo board game box
11. My sanity


----------



## TheBuns (Feb 20, 2020)

I think he will be okay, just keep an eye just in case. Don’t worry my rabbit has chewed my chargers(5 of them)before but she was okay. She never ate it she just broke it into piece, sliced them.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 20, 2020)

My rabbit is outside so I don't really have to worry about him destroying all my stuff, but he still manages to get into things! He has a carpet square that he destroyed so I had to remove it. He has netting over his playpen so that he doesn't jump out and he has chewed holes all in it. It really sucks because whenever I'm cleaning his playpen my hair gets caught on the netting and it scrapes my face.


----------



## Preitler (Feb 20, 2020)

DestinyWolfLover said:


> . your rabbit should have a fruit or vegetable once a week, or at least once a month. if this is the case, then if u give it more nutrition it should stop chewing on things.



NO. That's just asking for problems, rabbits need a consistent diet, stuff once a week or even month without introducing it slowly doesn't let them grow the right gut bacteria, that can end badly.

Chewing is an absulot normal behaviour, some chew everything that hangs in their way, that has nothing to do with nutration. Tree branches are a great way to scratch that itch, but there's no way around bunnyproofing your home if a rabbit is inclined to chewing stuff.


----------



## Flakes (Feb 21, 2020)

Dortmund does this too. He is a very considerate rabbit. He has cleared away all of the vines and roots that are in the way just in case I need to run away from an owl or a weasel..


----------



## Allen Wrider (Feb 22, 2020)

So I found that when giving my bunnies safe items to chew on, they definitely prefer natural stuff to store-bought. Anything with dyes, store-bought chewing sticks, it apparently has a certain smell, taste, or quality to it that made them completely hate it. I have 'toys' to stimulate them that they toss out of the cage ASAP. 

To combat this, I started giving them hibiscus branches. They love the leaves and flowers and the fresh branches are just thin enough that they can chew without snapping. They're also completely green so the bunnies love to strip them of the thin bark and just nibble away. 

I noticed that this helps them to not chew some things, but they do still try to sample thin wires. It's best to just put everything up on a high shelf while your bunnies are free roaming, or to keep them out of the areas you don't want them in (for example, I free roam my bunnies in the living room, and close off the bedrooms).


----------



## Donna Standar (Feb 22, 2020)

Allen Wrider said:


> So I found that when giving my bunnies safe items to chew on, they definitely prefer natural stuff to store-bought. Anything with dyes, store-bought chewing sticks, it apparently has a certain smell, taste, or quality to it that made them completely hate it. I have 'toys' to stimulate them that they toss out of the cage ASAP.
> 
> To combat this, I started giving them hibiscus branches. They love the leaves and flowers and the fresh branches are just thin enough that they can chew without snapping. They're also completely green so the bunnies love to strip them of the thin bark and just nibble away.
> 
> I noticed that this helps them to not chew some things, but they do still try to sample thin wires. It's best to just put everything up on a high shelf while your bunnies are free roaming, or to keep them out of the areas you don't want them in (for example, I free roam my bunnies in the living room, and close off the bedrooms).


I didn't know they could have hibiscus branches and flowers...I have a 12 foot hibiscus that's about 6 feet wide. So when I give it a trim they can have it? And is there a limited amount??


----------



## Allen Wrider (Feb 22, 2020)

Donna Standar said:


> I didn't know they could have hibiscus branches and flowers...I have a 12 foot hibiscus that's about 6 feet wide. So when I give it a trim they can have it? And is there a limited amount??





Took a few trimmings off our bush to show you what I normally do. These are a bit small, because it's raining, but you don't want something too much longer because they mainly like the leaves (or that's how it's been in my bunnie's cases).

They get a trimming every3 days or so (that's how long it takes them to eat the good stuff and strip the bark) in place of that day's salad mix. I give them a couple branches each if they're small prunings, or larger branches if the growth is bad on that side.

Pick off any dead leaves and rinse well to ensure no ants or other bugs end up in your enclosure, and take the pollen stem out of the flower (my bunnies don't like it anyway because it doesn't taste good and gets in their fur but it can be a choking hazard for them. I speak from experience).

They're gonna eat the stick. It's gonna sound weird. But they do really like the amount of hardness it provides and it's better for them than pine or apple branches. It also doesn't appear to splinter, which is nice.


----------

